# Dog Whisperer Puppy Mill episode



## BeverlyA

This Friday Cesar is doing a new show with a couple dogs rescued from puppy mills this Friday, May 8, 9 PM Eastern.
He helps with the rehabilitation of a couple dogs with human aggression issues and obsessive licking, something my Maltese has. He then goes on a ride-a-long with a group as they work to shut down a "kennel" AKA puppymill.

I think it will be interesting to see his point of view, as he always preaches of dogs living in the moment.

Beverly


----------



## Jill in Mich

I agree Beverly, it will be interesting to see his perspective. Thanks for the info. I wonder why so many shows lately on puppymills?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Our local pet store selling puppie closes down...*

One of the positive aspects of the recession is that the biggest seller of puppies at a pet store is going out of business. Alana and I were planning on protesting that place...and now our wish came true. I hope they turn the place into a pet spa or something positive. Its a huge piece of land on very expensive real estate in Hermosa Beach...so it will probably be something like a hotel.


----------



## Julie

I'm looking forward to this upcoming show. I watch Cesar regularly,unless I am working,then I try to catch it late or in re-runs. I'll be really sad if I miss this.


----------



## BeverlyA

In the city that I live in, Lincoln, 250,000 people, we are very lucky that there are very few dogs in our shelter and no small or medium dogs. When they do get a small dog in, it is adopted before the pictures are posted on the website. Unfortunately this keeps our single pet store that sells puppies in business, the Pet Doctor (can you believe that name?).

Today while Beth and I were at the small dog, dog park with the 6 dogs, I heard 3 different groups of people reference this place as to where their dogs came from. 
It is so frustrating and infuriating to me. I know that many of these people, if not all of them, would not buy their puppies there or shop there if they knew they were supporting puppy mills, they just need to be educated, but it sure can get discouraging sometimes.
There were actually 2 different families there with "Scottie-doodles" from this place that they figured were from 2 different litters. "Oh I bet they are brothers from the same breeder!" the women squealed with delight, as if there was some nice old man sitting in a nice warm house raising "Scottie-doodles" to take on over to the Pet Doctor for strangers to buy.:rant:

I have decided I want a shirt that I can wear whenever I go there that has a simple message about not buying puppies from a pet store. Pet shops puppies = puppy mill puppies, something like that...has anyone seen anything like that?

I already look like that crazy dog lady, now I'll be sounding like the crazy dog lady too so I think a nice tee shirt might get the message across best.

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

Beverly-You can probably make your own shirt on Cafe Press. That's a great idea especially if you wear it to places like the park where you know people are that have puppies from a store.


----------



## Posh's Mom

BeverlyA said:


> In the city that I live in, Lincoln, 250,000 people, we are very lucky that there are very few dogs in our shelter and no small or medium dogs. When they do get a small dog in, it is adopted before the pictures are posted on the website. Unfortunately this keeps our single pet store that sells puppies in business, the Pet Doctor (can you believe that name?).
> 
> Today while Beth and I were at the small dog, dog park with the 6 dogs, I heard 3 different groups of people reference this place as to where their dogs came from.
> It is so frustrating and infuriating to me. I know that many of these people, if not all of them, would not buy their puppies there or shop there if they knew they were supporting puppy mills, they just need to be educated, but it sure can get discouraging sometimes.
> There were actually 2 different families there with "Scottie-doodles" from this place that they figured were from 2 different litters. "Oh I bet they are brothers from the same breeder!" the women squealed with delight, as if there was some nice old man sitting in a nice warm house raising "Scottie-doodles" to take on over to the Pet Doctor for strangers to buy.:rant:
> 
> I have decided I want a shirt that I can wear whenever I go there that has a simple message about not buying puppies from a pet store. Pet shops puppies = puppy mill puppies, something like that...has anyone seen anything like that?
> 
> I already look like that crazy dog lady, now I'll be sounding like the crazy dog lady too so I think a nice tee shirt might get the message across best.
> 
> Beverly


You and me both Beverly. I'll get thinking on this...but maybe I can come up with something and my current "theme." hmm....i'll get working on this.


----------



## Mraymo

I just recorded it on my DVR so I'm sure not to miss it.



Jill in Mich said:


> I wonder why so many shows lately on puppymills?


It's wonderful, hopefully more people will be informed so less people will buy from pet stores.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I hope so, I didn't know about puppy mills either. Luckily we didn't go to a pet store but I'm sure most people don't have any idea about the mills.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I want a car magnet that says that.
Cesar was on Fox News this morning talking about the episode, so I'm really happy it's getting some exposure.


----------



## marjrc

Beverly, and everyone else, you can check out www.petshoppuppies.org for some 'merchandise' such as pamphlets, stickers, signs, but they don't have clothing or other items. 

Here are some articles of clothing and misc. items: http://stoppuppymills.org/campaign_gear.html You can scroll down and find all kinds of "stop puppy mills" gear.

Here: http://www.squidoo.com/dontshopadopt Scroll to about halfway down the page for some tees.

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/download.html You can click on "shop", where they have fliers you can print out, posters and tees too.


----------



## BeverlyA

Amy I can't wait to see what you come up with!

Thanks Marj!

I know that education is key, and sometimes when I get talking about things I feel passionately about I cross the line from educating to scolding or bitching and that doesn't help anyone. People that are put on the defense aren't receptive to learning or new points of view and that's understandable. 
Once the person has purchased the puppy it's too late, but if I can help educate them, they might pass the information on to their friends, or not get their next puppy at the pet shop. 

Last year I switched vets when I found out that the vet I had used for over 25 years is the vet that the pet shop gives you a certificate for a free visit to. I was so disgusted, there aren't words....not that are allowed here anyway!

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA

Just a reminder of the show tonight. Saw the preview and it looks good.

Currently watching an episode about a gentleman with a fear of dogs, very informative!

Beverly


----------



## Mraymo

So sad. I'm watching it now. It's so hard to watch. Poor babies.


----------



## marjrc

Don't have that station, so would be great to see if there is a clip somewhere...... not likely though, I guess. Let me know what it was like.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Try Google Marj, or Hulu.com. I find stuff on Hulu all the time.


----------



## boo2352

The National Geographic website has some videos from the puppy mill episode.


----------



## BeverlyA

excellent presentation IMHO. Showed different angles from rescuing dogs from the mill, to Cesar actually training the rescuers in the best methods for physically putting some of the dogs in crates for the ride home.

I think it would have been nice to be a two part episode but I'm a little partial  He talked some about the dangers of nursing the timid or shy puppy mill dog, which I think it difficult for most everyone, because they (we) can't forget what they've been through. 

After 38 minutes he finally said the words..Puppies in pet shops come from puppy mills! yeah! He then had on an actual professional breeder of GSD who talked about asking to see the parents, to go to the house, to see the litter, to find out about the parents background. I think this is the first puppy mill expose that I've seen that has put on a "real" breeder for their point of view.

I realize our forum hasn't had a lot of discussion about animal rights groups or animal legislation, but if anyone that saw this, saw the very positive spin from the HSUS, you'll realize why you can't just ask pet owners and animal lovers not to listen to them. That's simply not good enough.

I was disappointed that although Sharron Osborn got a rescued puppy mill puppy from protesters that day, instead of a puppy from the puppy store they were in front of, I was hoping she would go a little further and say she was going to do SOME kind of promotion against puppy mills.

I also thought it was good that they made the point of saying the mill was in compliance when Cesar was there, so the conditions of the dogs and the facilities were completely legal. The dogs they left with were turned over by the owners because they were no longer producing well.

Beverly


----------



## Tom King

We watched it and such exposure about puppy mills should be required veiwing from anyone buying pets from pet stores. But there are also many other small breeders, including Havanese breeders, with too many breeding dogs being kept in crates and confined areas in stinking basements and garages.

I'm all for ANY legislation to combat or tighten up on laws dealing with breeders because that's the only way these type of puppy mill situations will be dealt with. It's unbelieveable to me that mills like the ones in the episode are legal. It might be legal but it's immoral.

The most important thing anyone can do who is looking for a puppy is to visit the breeder. When we were looking for our first one the majority of the breeders we visited were not someone who we would buy a dog from.


----------



## Carefulove

Tom King said:


> We watched it and such exposure about puppy mills should be required veiwing from anyone buying pets from pet stores. But there are also many other small breeders, including Havanese breeders, with too many breeding dogs being kept in crates and confined areas in stinking basements and garages.
> 
> _I'm all for ANY legislation to combat or tighten up on laws dealing with breeders because that's the only way these type of puppy mill situations will be dealt with. It's unbelieveable to me that mills like the ones in the episode are legal. It might be legal but it's immoral.
> _
> The most important thing anyone can do who is looking for a puppy is to visit the breeder. When we were looking for our first one the majority of the breeders we visited were not someone who we would buy a dog from.


I agree, 100 %.


----------



## SMARTY

It is almost impossible to regulate puppy mills without the dog breeders, I get emails every day from AKC and other organization not wanting some of the proposals states and cities are trying to get into law. 

The large scale “good” breeders who have their dogs in crates, kennels and runs all the time bothers me. Many are not working to improve the breed by studying all the health issues, breeding accordingly, and crossing out of their own back yard. They can be someone who test parents, keep the dog area clean, but keep breeding to feed their habit looking for the perfect dog. What happens to the not so perfect? It is a flooding of the market with puppies. 

Most of these people have great intentions because they love puppies. We all do, but the breeders do have a responsibility not to produce puppies just to have puppies. I’ve even heard people say “that dog is great, my dogs can’t beat them” and the next time I see them they had puppies out of the “not as good dogs”. Are they improving the breed? 

Breeding the same bitches and studs that have not produced the “close to perfect example of the breed” is not much better than a glorified puppy mill. The puppies are the only means of paying for the breeders’ habit unless they have a top stud that is also an income property.


----------



## SMARTY

[Wednesday, May 06, 2009]

The AKC is pleased to announce the launch of the new AKC Government Relations Legislation Tracking Service. This new service enables you to check the status of all 2009 canine legislation in each of the 50 states, as well as federal legislation. 
To use this service, go to the AKC Government Relations web page, www.akc.org/canine_legislation and click on the large "AKC Government Relations 2009 Legislation Tracking" icon. This will bring you to a new page with a clickable map of the United States. To view federal legislation, click on the "US Fed" icon to the right of the map. You can also click on any state to view that state's pending canine legislation, the latest legislative developments, the progress of specific bills, and, if applicable, AKC legislative alerts and messages. In addition, you can view the actual text of the bill or read a brief official legislative summary.

The AKC does not have a position on every bill posted; rather, this service is meant as a reference tool for you to see all the issues being considered in your state. 
We hope you will enjoy using this new service of the AKC Government Relations Department.

Any questions or comments regarding this new service should be directed to the AKC Government Relations Department at (919) 816-3720 or [email protected].

Government Relations Department
American Kennel Club
8051 Arco Corporate Drive
Suite 100
Raleigh, NC 27617-3390
(919) 816-3720
(919) 816-4275 FAX


----------



## Tom King

Breeders are going to have to give up something to get legislation passed. Current legislation is clearly not enough. The big issue with small breeders seems to be unannounced visits for inspections. Personally, I'm all for allowing that. It's probably the only thing that can be used against puppy mills to actually catch them in the most disgusting incidents or scare them into keeping things in better order.

As a breeder I'm willing to do my part which has to include giving up some personal freedoms. When they come for inspections I won't mind a bit but will keep a video camera going.

I have added a line to my signature which suggests anyone looking for a puppy visit the breeder. I don't mind a bit if anyone or everyone else copies the idea. Go to "User CP" on the toolbar above and select "edit signature" which lets you add stuff at the bottom of each of your posts here.


----------



## Julie

I had to work last night during the Cesar show about puppy mills. Sometimes I watch it twice on National geographic in the same night--so I stayed up late to be able to view this episode. I'm so glad that Cesar is breaking into this ground and exposing some of this. I hope he does more shows on this,as it is such an important issue. I thought the exposure was fantastic----and actually better then Oprah.....as it didn't go far enough(the Oprah show imo). We need more of this till people quit buying puppies from pet shops and till it is illegal to "sell" a puppy in a store. We do not have that here,but I saw it in Illinois and the pups were in baby cribs! A great marketing scheme,but it just pissed me off so bad----I couldn't believe it--and thought they need to thank there lucky stars that I don't live over there. I'm be the regular "customer from hell". :becky:


----------



## Scooter's Family

OMG Julie, I didn't know you worked outside of your home too! You really must never sleep girl.


----------



## BeverlyA

Tom,
Thank you so much for your comments!
I know this hasn't been touched on here on the forum like it has been on the Big list and it's something I've considered starting a thread about 100 times.

I know that occasionally there is a bill that "we" are encouraged to write positive letters for, but for the most part, we are encouraged to write against any kind of breeder legislation. 
I'm not a breeder, but I would love to be. I live in an agricultural state and I do know all about how the laws that cover feedlots cover dog breeders. We have one inspector that is suppose to cover the entire state, including feedlots, hog operations, chicken facilities, fish hatcheries PLUS all the other pet breeders however they run their operations. I have found it a bit offensive to hear breeders complain about not wanting unannounced inspections as their biggest reason for rejecting animal legislation.
Obviously what we now have is not working. If the breeders don't want something specific about the legislation, get behind something that they DO want and promote that and let us get behind that.

I do understand it's a complicated issue with lots of different points that I don't understand at all, but I can't continue to be disgusted by puppy mills, yet blindly say no to animal legislation. I really need help with this I find it so frustrating.

I also don't think we can expect the "average" pet owner and animal lover to except our word for it that the HSUS and other such organizations are crazy radical AR organizations or expect them to spend hours on the internet researching the groups. That's just my opinion but I know how people are, and I know how smooth the groups can make their ads.

:focus:

Beverly


----------



## louise

Hulu is a great site - I never knew about it.
But - they are showing a Dog Whisperer from 5/9 and it's about a couple who has wolves. Do you know how to find the puppy mill episode?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## Scooter's Family

You just have to search on Hulu, there are other sites as well. If you Google the episode you may be able to find it that way.


----------



## marjrc

Louise, I've been looking too and found this for starters: http://www.monstersandcritics.com/s...esar_Millan_takes_on_Puppy_Mills_Friday_May_8 
There are a few clips to watch there, as well as a good article.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/dog-whisperer/3736/Overview12#tab-Videos/06652_00

I still don't know where to find the whole episode though......


----------



## marjrc

Hulu won't show me anything as I'm not in the U.S. Why on Earth not??!!


----------



## sweater32

I have a question, but not sure I want to know the answer. What happens or will happen to the puppies in the pet stores if they are not bought? Please do not take this wrong for I am totally against puppy mills and anyone who sells the puppies. But, if a place is boycotted, and people are stop before they enter the pet shop and told not to buy a puppy there. What happens to the puppies?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Colleen-I don't know what happens to the puppies that aren't bought but do know they begin to discount them as they get older. My neighbor bought his Maltese (I think that's what she is) from a pet store. He told me how great it was and what a deal they got because she was 4 or 5 months old and most people want a younger puppy. This was right when we got Scooter and I didn't know anything about puppy mills either.

It's just so sad!!!

Marj-I don't have enough experience with Hulu to know why it isn't working. My husband and kids usually have to help me!


----------



## SMARTY

There is to be a rerun May 15, 5PM, Inside Puppy Mills. this site will give you the details.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/dog-whisperer/3736/Overview


----------



## Mraymo

Marj-I think this is because U.S. shows are sold to other countries after they've been aired here. My niece is spending a year in Brazil and is really upset because she can't watch the Office episodes on Hulu. I guess the Office episodes that are being shown in Brazil are from past seasons. Maybe I can DVR it and transfer it onto a DVD to bring to the playdate, or should I say I'll have my DH do that.:laugh:


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Marianne, but that's o.k. So sweet of you to offer, but I've seen my share of puppy mill stories and got a glimpse of the Cesar show with the 3 clips on that first link I sent. I'm happy with that. 

Ann, that puppy that was "a deal" just means it spent 2, 3 or more months in that glass box, w/o going outdoors, chasing a ball across the room, or socializing with kids, older dogs and other every day things. To me, the longer a dog spends in a pet shop, the harder it will be to socialize and train it. 

Colleen, I have seen puppies 6 and 8 months old in pet shops, there since they were 6-7 weeks old. I'd want to "rescue" them too! I'm not sure if any end up elsewhere ...... shelters, or ..... well, we just don't want to go there, do we?  I wonder if the brokers take them back to the mills to be used for reproduction.


----------



## Scooter's Family

marjrc said:


> Ann, that puppy that was "a deal" just means it spent 2, 3 or more months in that glass box, w/o going outdoors, chasing a ball across the room, or socializing with kids, older dogs and other every day things. To me, the longer a dog spends in a pet shop, the harder it will be to socialize and train it.


That's what I wanted to tell him when he was telling me what a great deal he got on her. Sad.


----------



## luv3havs

I couldn't believe it when my Internist got a puppy from a pet store. Believe it or not, he turned out to be a healthy, happy, terrific dog. He doesn't look anything like his breed standard (Westie). She brings him to her office and he's a charmer.

A friend got a Wheaten from a Pet Shop, much to my chagrin and I did call her out on that. She said she knew it wasn't the right thing to do, but they wanted a puppy and none of the breeders came through for her.

That puppy had many health problems and was hospitalized in serious condition. The pet Store, did cover most of the costs. 
The dog is also a nice dog and healthy at 4 years of age. 
They eventually adopted a Rescue Wheaten who has lots of issues, and they work hard to do the best for both dogs.

It just amazes me that such intelligent people buy from pet stores and don't seem to think about the parents of the puppies and their situations.

Hopefully all the recent publicity about pet shops and puppymills will help.


----------



## Mraymo

When I was looking for Izzy, I stopped in a local vet's office (not my vet) to ask if they new of any havanese breeder's in the area. To my surprise, the front desk clerk said the vet owned a Havanese. I asked where the dog came from, the clerk went in the back and finally came back with her head down and said he (the vet) bought the dog from a pet store. I heard all the tech's in the back harrassing him about it, I guess none of them know where he had gotten the dog. That was pretty upsetting, you'd think a vet would know better.


----------

